
How I gained access to TMobile’s national network for free - amluto
https://medium.com/@jacobajit/how-i-gained-access-to-tmobiles-national-network-for-free-f9aaf9273dea
======
terom
One time when I was staying at a friend's friend's apartment, their DSL
connection was blocked with some form of "you haven't paid" page.

Looking at tcpdump, I saw that my laptop was sending NTP queries to random
pool.ntp.org and actually getting responses. Quick spot of 3G roaming and I
confirmed that I was also able to send and receive NTP packets from my own
server.

Quickly setup an OpenVPN server on port 123, and ta-daa, working internet
access. They had whitelisted all UDP port 123 traffic past their payment wall.
It worked fine for several days.

Much nicer than a pseudo HTTP proxy :P

------
drwl
I believe someone has already posted this.

